# Weight of a yearling



## Kaiwei (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi folks!

Just wondering what the average weight of a female Stimson's Python yearling should be....

Because my little girl started late with feeding and is more on the small side so far....


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 6, 2020)

It literally varies more than an order of magnitude. Some people don't have them much larger than hatchlings, others have them adult size at a year of age.


----------



## Kaiwei (Oct 6, 2020)

Ok, thanks for the reply! 
She is 14 months old and only weights 25g.
So it seems that doesn't is an issue.... 
Well, than let's look how long it takes to get her to breeding weight.... We'll see.... 
What leads me to my other question :
What is a good breeding weight for her?


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 6, 2020)

You're either in the northern hemisphere or wrong about her age.

25g is far enough away from the centre of the spectrum to be at least mildly concerning for a 14 month old.

What's the good breeding weight of a human woman? You could have two women of identical weight with one being obese and the other being underweight. If we assume she is of average height and typical bone structure we could make some better guesses, say, 55kg (give or take depending on race etc), but I know women who would be morbidly obese at 55kg and others who would be significantly underweight. It's common to quote breeding weights for snakes and you're welcome to google the usual figures, but it makes even less sense to use a raw mass figure as a yardstick for snakes than for humans. Experience will allow you to do it by eye, and using mass as your guide isn't useful. Obviously however you look at it, yours has a long way to go and breeding weight/size isn't something you need to worry about in the near future.


----------



## Kaiwei (Oct 6, 2020)

Well, there she is....! 
Age and weight are definatly right. 
Will see how her progress will be over the years. 
She's eating well now...


----------



## Susannah (Oct 6, 2020)

I don't think I weighed my guy when I got him - but I was told he was about a year (was a pet shop, so could be wrong!) He was about 60cm and as a guess, about 200g. 2 years later he's what I'd expect to be fully grown at just over a meter and about 350g. He is a picky eater though - only really feeds once a fortnight and often skips a meal or two before shedding without making up for it later on. He's happy though. Never nippy, sheds nicely in once piece, active and inquisitive.
[doublepost=1601987638,1601987527][/doublepost]She looks healthy - do you mean 250g?


----------



## Kaiwei (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi Susannah! 
Maybe i have to doublecheck my scale, but so far : *25 *grams, that's right!
She's about 30cm....and born in july 2019.


----------



## Susannah (Oct 7, 2020)

Wow! She really *is* tiny! She's not even close to being ready for breeding, really she's just a skinny baby still. I suppose it will depend on how well she'll eat and how quickly you'd like to get her there. I have heard some breeders like to feed-up to get them grown sooner, but it depends on so many things. The last thing you want is to over feed and cause constipation, so personally, I'd be going with a more natural feeding schedule. Though given how little she is, she's probably skipped a few too many meals and may appreciate a bigger meal more often?


----------



## Kaiwei (Oct 8, 2020)

I know she's not close to breeding. She's too young, that's obvious! 
I'll give her some more years of course! 
So that's why i've been wondering which weight she has to reach being big enough to produce a clutch without problems... 
I already feed her bigger meals and beeing careful not to overfeed her. 
Will see how it goes...


----------

